# wanting to find people in my area...



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

So after finding another TT owner close to me last night, I was hoping to find some more, and maybe if there's enough people maybe have a local meet?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Where abouts are you in North Wales?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm from wrexham hun


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

Ruthin / Frodsham / Broughton park
53 plate Glacier blue 3.2 DSG


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

CRM said:


> Ruthin / Frodsham / Broughton park
> 53 plate Glacier blue 3.2 DSG


I take it that's you then lol


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

indeed. what's yours then ? will show you mine if you show me yours :wink:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

That's my little lady


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

noice.
and here is my "old fella" :wink:

So if you do arrange a meet with a few TT owners keep us in the loop and i will pop over. Or drop us a PM if you want to get the ball rolling with just the 3 of us so far lol


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice  yeah I will do, there's a lad in manchester too, which I'm sure would be up for a meet, so will defo arrange something and let you know 

I can even arrange for someone to come and take some pictures to if people would like?


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

I could come, live in west kirby which is only a half hour drive away, not met anyone from the wirral on the forum yet!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah I reckon you should, would get are numbers up lol only me and two others near me lol


----------



## R33YSE (Dec 18, 2013)

I would be up for meets, Abersoch, Pwllheli area I'm from


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sweeeeeet nice one hun, will defo be getting on to the others to arrange a meet 

Any day imperticular good for you, baring in mind it would be an evening meet as I work through the day lol


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

I work evenings haha 3-11 mon -fri


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

That's fine you still have two evening free saturday sunday :roll: ain't getting out of it now boyo


----------



## CRM (Dec 4, 2012)

So we got a date yet ? i am going to drag my TT out and park something else up for a bit.


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

How about next sunday? It's the 18th?


----------



## SpunkehMunkey (Jun 13, 2013)

Im on a fishing trip on the 18th but im free any other weekend day. What about the bank hol weekend?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

When's the bank holiday weekend?

Gay cars are far more interesting then fish :roll:


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mistress-mk1TT said:


> When's the bank holiday weekend?
> 
> Gay cars are far more interesting then fish :roll:


----------



## mistress-mk1TT (Feb 22, 2014)

Don't forget guys meet tonight down broughton CH4 0DR 7.30pm


----------

